# Showing smaller miniature poodles and which trim



## mamalion (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a 13 inch mini, and I've been told that it would be hard to finish her in AKC because of her size. I don't see little ones in the ring when I go. fWIW.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for your input.. I have seen smaller ones but they act like idiots lol. So its hard to tell if its size, quality, or behavior. I don't think they look as small as they are but not sure. Thinking about ES for the straight angled bitch. I know its not as much of an issue for the toys on how small they are.


----------



## Melissa's poodles (Nov 18, 2014)

wow they do look super tiny; how tall is the sire and dam? how old are they?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL thats the kicker! Dam is 13 3/4" and not sure of dad since I didn't wicket him but he's bigger.. I want to say 14 1/2 or 3/4". The puppies are exactly 12 months and one day in those photos. I never expected them to be so small, especially the boyl! Her previous litter she was line bred by her breeder, and had 3 sizes small medium and large.. Medium was the Dam's size, and large was 16" I think.. Small I never saw but supposed to be what my bitch's size are and it was a bitch. This litter has more Cabryn bloodlines, so perhaps that's why?


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

I think the ES clip looks great on mini's, but the Continental looks stunning on your dogs also. They have nice looking top lines also, I think a wee more muscle definition and the judges jaws will drop


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL Thanks Sweet! They do have nice toplines, and Im definitely keeping the Dogs in Continental, in conti for the ring. Its the one in HCC that I think will be more competitive in ES.. hopefully. Now I have to practice since Ive never put them in ES lol. May practice on her sister since I have a couple months to grow out rosettes before the next show. I agree they need more muscle definition, particularly the boy so he looks even more masculine ! I hope your right tho!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Diminutive means the size only, since exaggeration of delicacy in features is not desired.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input Peccan, so Im right to think their size shouldn't adversely affect them in the ring? Aside from judges are used to seeing the larger minis?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

judges are the final arbiters, unfortunately. i just looked through the photos of previous westminster winners. it's striking how the winning "look" has changed. older photos show poodles that are not so groomed to the eyeballs and actually look as though they could have enjoyed being water retrievers. true of a couple of other breeds, too. its been said that there is a tendency to prefer the larger dogs among standards. bigger is better seems to be a tendency in the u.s. - for a lot of things. i guess folks don't ask themselves where they are taking the breed.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I show all three sizes of poodles. You will have a hard time showing 11" minis in the show ring, even 13.5 inch minis are harder, it took me a while for my dog. They like to see them between 14-15 inches. Alot of toys are oversized in the ring but with color make sure you are under and know who you are showing to. That judge looks like Randy Garren who handled and bred poodle for years with Dennis McCoy. Standards are typically between 22 and 24 for bitches and 23-26 for males. I'd put an english saddle on the straighter rear bitch. Stack her rear out more on the table. get their singles and then put her with a handler to get the majors.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks thestars! Yes, that is Randy Garren, and both he and Dennis McCoy were judging that weekend. It was Mr McCoy that made the small dog comment. Also Mr McCoy gave the Dam (13 3/4") her last BOV before I retired her with some nice dogs as competition. My friend in the photo is my handler(club had a casual day, which was great!), right now she shows Both Ken and the straight reared bitch (freya), and I stay on Miya. Freya I had placed in a pet home, but mom wants to show her. I recently put her in an English Saddle, what do you think? Yes thats my hand in the pic lol.
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/147442-english-saddle-experts.html

I remeasured the bitches and they are both 12" at the withers and 16 months old, I still have to check the male after I bathe and groom him. Even tho the bitches are technically the same size, Miya's length of neck makes her look taller/bigger thankfully. So does Ken. I will post how big he is after I measure him . I am more worried about the bitches than the boy. Thank you for your info! It helps and I will let her know to stretch her out more.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Just wanted to make a comment that Cooper wickets at 15 inches tall practically to the nose. He is a lot smaller compared to the other males showing. They are, at least here, running over sized and nobody cares or is doing anything about it. I have thought to ask for a wicket, but have never had the guts to make that many enemies.  His breeder is showing a 12 inch female. She is slowly getting points because she is so sparkly, but she really looks little in there.


----------

